# young couple looking to move to dubai, need help!



## chantelle.nz (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all, 
im looking for up to date info, ive read many posts but alot of the answers are from years ago!

im an RN in New Zealand, and my partner is a fitter turner. we are looking to move in the new year but have heard some talk that putting us off.

we are unmarried and worry if this will cause problems with living together? 
Also im wondering if its better to go through a Bureau to get a job?
we are looking to be there for a year but arent very kean to be locked into long term contracts.

what is a decent salary over there? its hard to comprehend the cost of living compared to n.z as alot of things seem to be per year prices?

Any help or advice you can offer will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you read the sticky thread that states 'read before posting'?

It is illegal to cohabit.

I presume RN is registered nurse. What is a 'fitter turner'? It sounds like the kind of job that 'non-Westerners' would do for a low wage so probably not something your partner could do here and be paid enough for.

A decent salary depends on whether you are both working and your life style. You'd need at least AED 30k per month between you to make the move viable for such a short period.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> 'fitter turner'


Is a skilled job but as Elphaba mentions you will get pea nuts for it here, thats just the way it is. You need to at least be looking a a supervisors position, and saying that you still will not get the kind of candy you are looking for.

Even a nurses job here I think you'd struggle to make a good living.


----------



## Proff42 (Feb 11, 2012)

I would suggest that one of you must find a job before leaving. My wife has been looking for the last 5 months with no luck. It's still quiet over here. 

If you can get a job, then definately come over and give it a try. Regarding your husband, the basic fitter and turner work is done by cheap labor here... he would need to be targetting a supervisor or management level given his knowledge/training. Alternatively he could look at the construction side of the fence. Have a look at the big builders from NZ, he might be able to go meet someone from HR in NZ from these companies. It is hard to find good construction people over here.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Proff42 said:


> It's still quiet over here.
> 
> This is quite subjective, Dubai recently surpassed the 2m population mark (highest its ever been) also there is a 58% increase in jobs from last year. Now I'm not saying its easy to find a job, but it really is all cognisant of what one does and what skills they poses.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It depends on how seriously you treat the statistics released by the Dubai Municipality. Those of us who have been around for a while know to always treat these figures with a heavy dose of skepticism. 

I won't comment on the population figure, but a 58% increase in jobs on a year to year basis is an astonishing increase and would indicate a huge hiring boom even greater than during the property development boom. That is simply not the case on the ground these days. The labour market is still slow and sluggish. As you indicated, it does vary from industry to industry, but most people wanting to move to the UAE should be prepared to spend up to six months looking before finding work. Some may even take longer. Some may never find anything due to racial or income factors. 



HarryK said:


> Proff42 said:
> 
> 
> > It's still quiet over here.
> ...


----------



## TandA (Jun 24, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> It depends on how seriously you treat the statistics released by the Dubai Municipality. Those of us who have been around for a while know to always treat these figures with a heavy dose of skepticism.
> 
> I won't comment on the population figure, but a 58% increase in jobs on a year to year basis is an astonishing increase and would indicate a huge hiring boom even greater than during the property development boom. That is simply not the case on the ground these days. The labour market is still slow and sluggish. As you indicated, it does vary from industry to industry, but most people wanting to move to the UAE should be prepared to spend up to six months looking before finding work. Some may even take longer. Some may never find anything due to racial or income factors.


Maybe it's a 58% increase in job vacancies year on year. That would make more sense.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

TandA said:


> Maybe it's a 58% increase in job vacancies year on year. That would make more sense.


I very much doubt that. I wonder who made up that statistic 

Overall the situation does appear a little better for many areas of business that it was a couple of years ago, but people are still being made redundant due to businesses struggling and the 'good times' are not back, or may never be. The days of featherbed packages are long gone, apart from for a few very high level positions.


----------

